# Who would you LIKE to partner with?



## mycrofft (Sep 30, 2008)

Two or three person rig....historic or present-day...fictional or real or EMTLIFE....


----------



## mycrofft (Sep 30, 2008)

*Any takers....?*

Nicholas Cage? Dr Kavorkian? Stephen King's "John Coffey"? Squad 51's Johnny and/or Roy? Dr Sanguinary and Carol Scott? (google "Dr San Guinary" Omaha blooper on youtube)


----------



## AMPEMT85 (Sep 30, 2008)

Dr. Ross from ER and Johnny from Rescue 51. I might have a hard time focusing on the pt though...hahaha!!

I wouldn't mind working with my fiance either, he's a ff/EMT...which is how we met! (I know, cute huh?!)


----------



## fortsmithman (Sep 30, 2008)

Either Roy Desoto or Monte (doc) Parker.


----------



## LucidResq (Sep 30, 2008)

In all honesty... there's this gorgeous probie fire-medic I've worked with before that I have a huge crush on. 

:blush: It all began at a TEMS training, when he dragged my limp and (fake) bloodied body from the building. I told him I was pulseless and apneic, but alas, no mouth-to-mouth... :sad:

As far as celebrity-ish people you may actually know... there was an amazing doctor on the TV shows Trauma and Code Blue... Dr. Eduardo Marvez-Valls of Charity Hospital in New Orleans. Awesome, lovely doctor. Unfortunately he's no longer with us.


----------



## LAnel1 (Sep 30, 2008)

AMPEMT85 said:


> Dr. Ross from ER and Johnny from Rescue 51. I might have a hard time focusing on the pt though...hahaha!!
> 
> I wouldn't mind working with my fiance either, he's a ff/EMT...which is how we met! (I know, cute huh?!)



=) I met my b/f at work too... they say there's a logical explanation. You have to be crazy to date some one in EMS, so the best thing is to just find a crazy EMS partner. lol. There are 5 couples working in our company- that I know of! (congrats on the fiance part, by the way!)


----------



## Oregon (Sep 30, 2008)

*Browncoats*

Zoey and Mal from Firefly...they looked awful spiffy in their space EMT outfitsB)
Not exactly sure what use they'd be for the patients though.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2008)

I wouldnt mind partnering up with mycroft or KevD, you guys always make me laugh(or choke on my gatorade) and I think that really important in a partner.
Or Rid. I think if you partnered up with Rid you would learn an amazing amount of stuff in just one day because the man is a walking knowledge machine!
OR... Dr. House. I have a huge crush on him!


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2008)

Oregon said:


> Zoey and Mal from Firefly...they looked awful spiffy in their space EMT outfitsB)
> Not exactly sure what use they'd be for the patients though.



You are my new best friend. I LOVE Firefly! Or how about Jayne?


----------



## Oregon (Sep 30, 2008)

I adore Jayne.  But I'm worried he would sell the meds and equipment, and then leave me for the guys with the blue hands...oh, wait, we're the guys with blue handsh34r:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 30, 2008)

Oregon said:


> I adore Jayne.  But I'm worried he would sell the meds and equipment, and then leave me for the guys with the blue hands...oh, wait, we're the guys with blue handsh34r:



Or shoot the patient for lookin at him funny!


----------



## NickD (Sep 30, 2008)

Capt. Hawkeye Pierce.

I want as much medical knowledge as possible in my rig. 

And the ability to do meatball surgery and all the laughs would be an added bonus!

Not sure where we'd hide the still though . . . 

NickD


----------



## imurphy (Sep 30, 2008)

Not an EMT but Denis Leary (Tommy in Rescue Me) as he's always funny!

Or Gill Grissim from CSI. He seems to know everyhting about everything!

Or Elliot from Scrubs, not for her knowlegde, purely an astethic thing!


----------



## BLSBoy (Sep 30, 2008)

DustDevil and VenMedic. 

On a FireMedic Rescue. 

In Florida.  h34r:


----------



## mikie (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, 

Dr. Grey (Meredith) & Dr. Shephard.  maybe Dr. Burke.  

*insert ridicule here*


----------



## only1jomo (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm with AMPEMT85!!! She knows her stuff. I also agree it would be hard to get any work done with those two around. YUM!


----------



## Hastings (Oct 1, 2008)

Well...if I were completely safe from the resulting lawsuits, Dr. Gregory House. Can you imagine?


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 1, 2008)

id like to work a heavy rescue three men heavy.

me(obvioulsy)
a medic i used to work with who is every bit as smart as our in house guru
elliot reid. me and babs would handle the medical stuff and elliot would come to work dressed like this every day:






house seems like a good choice,  but remember a few things:
that show deals almost entirely with zebras. how often do we see a zebra prehospital?
more to the point, how often would the appropriate diagnostic equipment and treat treatment for that zebra be found on an ambulance, even one with an md on board? cant fit an mri machine in an ambulance
he's rather ineffective without a team to bounce off of
he doesnt share his drugs.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 1, 2008)

*Hmmmmmm...*

Laurel and Hardy?
Gollum and Smeagol?
Kelly and Regis?
Dr Norm McSwain?
No,No..wait for it...

"SHELDON" from "Big Bang Theory"?!

(Actually, my former half-partner who used to hunt VC tax collectors...good man with a knife).


----------



## HeavyCrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Tony Saprano!!!  see how quick to react he was to 'whats-his-face' who was whacked out and rolled the suburban in final season? No paperwork, pain management, one less crack-head on the street. Man is a genius.  And must say that Mark Walberg (sp?) in the 'Shooter' was awesome when me made the home made IV out of autoparts. Ingenuity and initiative...


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2008)

I think Elliot Reid looks like a drugged up racoon.h34r:


----------



## flhtci01 (Oct 1, 2008)

Victor Prinzi and JJ McClure or Mother, Jugs and Speed?  Just to learn how things shouldn't be done.


----------



## hatchet (Oct 1, 2008)

Kim Zambrano   Third Watch


----------



## EMERG2011 (Oct 1, 2008)

Bosco from 3rd Watch, and Dr. Miranda Bailey


*Riticule now accepted*


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Oct 1, 2008)

Well we all know what my answer would be.......... Johnny and Roy!


----------



## reaper (Oct 1, 2008)

I'll take Dixie!


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sasha said:


> I think Elliot Reid looks like a drugged up racoon.h34r:



Bite Your Tongue!!!


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> house seems like a good choice,  but remember a few things:
> that show deals almost entirely with zebras. how often do we see a zebra prehospital?
> more to the point, how often would the appropriate diagnostic equipment and treat treatment for that zebra be found on an ambulance, even one with an md on board? cant fit an mri machine in an ambulance
> he's rather ineffective without a team to bounce off of
> he doesnt share his drugs.



I dont want House for his diagnostic skills. I want him just because could you imagine him working on an ambulance?  Hours of entertainment.


----------



## Flight-LP (Oct 1, 2008)

reaper said:


> I'll take Dixie!



I don't know man, dead bodies tend to decompose after a few years.........................

35 years ago maybe! 

For me, I'd have to choose Rid for the conversational aspect, Vent for her knowledge of pulmonary and critical care medicine (She is someone that I could really learn something new from), Sasha because she is hot (lord knows I could use more beauty around me), Mycrofft for my nostalgia fix, and the CL's just to annoy the bloody he!! out them (Love ya guys, really I do, d*mn fine job you all do!)...................................................


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 1, 2008)

*Sorry, FLight LP, too little too late, we're both doomed*

.......h34r:...........


----------



## Sasha (Oct 1, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> I don't know man, dead bodies tend to decompose after a few years.........................
> 
> 35 years ago maybe!
> 
> For me, I'd have to choose Rid for the conversational aspect, Vent for her knowledge of pulmonary and critical care medicine (She is someone that I could really learn something new from),* Sasha because she is hot (lord knows I could use more beauty around me)*, Mycrofft for my nostalgia fix, and the CL's just to annoy the bloody he!! out them (Love ya guys, really I do, d*mn fine job you all do!)...................................................



You, sir, are my new best friend! 

Eye candy on an ambulance! That is my dream!


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

*Crusty the Clown and Sideshow Bob*

(Beanie and Cecil?).


----------



## Sasha (Oct 2, 2008)

Krusty? I would have to request a new partner or invest in ear plugs. His voice drives me up a wall.

Forrest Griffin from UFC, just because he is adorable and could ensure scene safety!


----------



## SmokeyBear (Oct 2, 2008)

I would love to partner with a friend of mine, whose not in EMS (whyyyyyyyyy???!!!!) but in federal. He's an ex Reconnaissance Marine with umpteenth experience in the military.  Disciplined, ALWAYS professional, in shape and whose integrity I would never question.


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 2, 2008)

Anyone large enough to lift the heavy end of the gurney, submissive enough to let me choose the music, intelligent enough to know when to help and when to stay out of my way.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Oct 2, 2008)

BossyCow said:


> Anyone large enough to lift the heavy end of the gurney, submissive enough to let me choose the music, intelligent enough to know when to help and when to stay out of my way.



You looking for a partner or a husband?


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 2, 2008)

soudns like she's looking for a slave.


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 2, 2008)

every truck ive ever worked on, there were a few established rules that kept everything fair and balanced and prevented an awful lot of the bs.

1) assuming the truck is staffed to an equal level(B+B, I+I, P+P) and both people are not currently on probation or otherwise have their driving privileges restricted, emts will rotate between driving and attending after every call. if any variation is to be made, it will be made under agreement of both parties involved. in the event of a mixed crew, driving in between transports will be rotated and occupied driving will be arranged so that the most appropriate level of provider is attending.

2) the person driving is in charge of the radio(am/fm). 

3) lunch stops, coffee stops etc will be rotated. so if you like dunkin donuts coffee and your partner likes startbucks, and you cant go to both, this time you get what you want next time they do and so on.

4) post shift duties are divided even among the crew. 


the bottom line is it isnt fair to make anything unilateral. nobody has the right to hear the music they like anymore than anyone else. it isnt fair to make one person do more work(that requires equal training) than anyone else.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 2, 2008)

*Like I said, Krusty and Sideshow..or Beanie and Cecil!*

Uh, BossyCow...Jesse Ventura?


----------



## Epi-do (Oct 2, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> Uh, BossyCow...Jesse Ventura?



I am thinking the Rock would be a better choice.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd want to partner with Manu from the Spanish horror film [Rec]. If you haven't seen it, and you're into horror films, check it out. It's about a news crew following some firefighters. It was personally unsettling because of how realistic the beginning was in terms of the profession and how things would work at the station and the scene. Anyway, Manu is a badass.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2008)

Heeeey. News, following fire fighters? Quarantine isnt the american remake of that, is it?


----------



## ChargerGirl (Oct 4, 2008)

Keith Moon for fun and laughs and John Bonham for more trouble making


----------



## Elliott (Oct 4, 2008)

Jack Bauer.

Nuff said.


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 4, 2008)

Elliott said:


> Jack Bauer.
> 
> Nuff said.



No Elliott . . . we want our patients to LIVE...


----------



## Hastings (Oct 4, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Heeeey. News, following fire fighters? Quarantine isnt the american remake of that, is it?



Yes. It's the remake.

Although, personally, I'd stick with the original if I were you. You know how American remakes of great foreign films go.


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 5, 2008)

*My old sidekicks, Barney and Fred*

(Yabba-dabba doooo! Anyone remember the Winstons cigarette ads on the Flintstones!?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FqdTBDkUEEQ


----------



## Elliott (Oct 5, 2008)

AnthonyM83 said:


> No Elliott . . . we want our patients to LIVE...



Of course they would live. They would be protected from any and every potential international security risk!


----------



## AnthonyM83 (Oct 5, 2008)

Elliott said:


> Of course they would live. They would be protected from any and every potential international security risk!



Ya, but then he'd see them jaywalking to the ambulance and shoot in in the head or something!


----------



## MMiz (Oct 5, 2008)

I'd want to go to an EMTLife nation-wide tour and work with everyone for a shift.  That would be fun.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 5, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I'd want to go to an EMTLife nation-wide tour and work with everyone for a shift.  That would be fun.



Suck up


----------



## MMiz (Oct 5, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Suck up


I'm fairly certain I'd only last about ten minutes with some of you


----------



## KEVD18 (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah i wouldnt last too long with a few of the members here, but thats a different topic altogether.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 5, 2008)

MMiz said:


> I'm fairly certain I'd only last about ten minutes with some of you



What is that supposed to mean? :glare:


----------



## ChargerGirl (Oct 6, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> yeah i wouldnt last too long with a few of the members here, but thats a different topic altogether.



haha yeah i totally agree


----------



## BossyCow (Oct 6, 2008)

ffemt8978 said:


> You looking for a partner or a husband?



LOL.. got the husband and he never lets me choose the radio station!

And Mmiz, come on down anytime! Glad to have you!


----------



## Subliminal (Oct 20, 2008)

Christopher Walken.  Of course pt assessment would probably take a while with his lack of punctuation and his mid sentence pauses.


----------



## traumateam1 (Oct 21, 2008)

*In the name of Jesus!*

Ving Rhames (or Marcus) from Bringing Out The Dead


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2008)

*Tim Conway and Harvey Korman*

and we go pick up Carol Burnet.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 21, 2008)

Hastings said:


> Yes. It's the remake.
> 
> Although, personally, I'd stick with the original if I were you. You know how American remakes of great foreign films go.



I didnt think the remake was too bad.


----------



## reaper (Oct 21, 2008)

How about Red Green, that would be interesting! ( younger ones may not know who he is)


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2008)

*Red would bring his own duct tape!*

Oh, crikey! Him on one end and Marty Feldman on the other. Oh, my....


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 21, 2008)

*Ummmmm...the Budweiser Ferret working the radio?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_YL4K8B9Ng&feature=related


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 21, 2008)

> Elliot Reed posts



Unless you're a Mexican apple thief, you probably shouldn't be applying. (for the uninitiated: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9BQh5I3SHs)


----------



## wolfwyndd (Oct 21, 2008)

George Clooney and Drew Barrymore. 

Not sure why, but I really like George as an actor and his Dr. Ross character wasn't afraid to take a risk IF it could benefit his patient.  

Drew Barrymore because her smile and personality would put the patient at ease.  

That and I've had a crush on Drew Barrymore almost since I hit puberty.


----------



## keith10247 (Oct 25, 2008)

I must say...I am not really picky... I desire a partner that a) bathes b) believes in other general personal hygene.  

Also, for some reason, our county has a lot of volunteers that like to dip (tobacco) so I desire a partner that a) does not dip or b) does not leave dip cups in MY cupholder!  Ugh!


Oh and I must admit that I enjoy it when my spanish friend rides in back with us, he is great for some of our patients!  I can barely spell the word "spannish"


----------



## mycrofft (Oct 25, 2008)

*Anyone watch "Big Bang Theory"?*

..Sheldon...


----------



## reaper (Oct 25, 2008)

He would get annoying!


----------



## firecoins (Oct 25, 2008)

Royce and/or Royler Gracie.  Practise BJJ while not on calls.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 25, 2008)

Samuel L. Jackson. Hes a bad@ss!


----------



## abriggs (Oct 25, 2008)

Elliott said:


> Jack Bauer.
> 
> Nuff said.



Ditto - Couldn't agree more.


----------



## HotelCo (Oct 26, 2008)

Adriana Lima... who else?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 26, 2008)

Tina Fey and Amy Poehler. Non stop laugh fest, and they do say laughter is the best medicine!


----------



## abriggs (Oct 26, 2008)

Sasha said:


> Tina Fey and Amy Poehler. Non stop laugh fest, and they do say laughter is the best medicine!



HAHAHA! Good call!


----------



## tydek07 (Oct 27, 2008)

Doctor Cox and Doctor House lol

What a crew that would be hahaha


----------



## i5adam8 (Nov 17, 2009)

Doc and Carlos from Third Watch


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 17, 2009)

Ridryder and my friend James from Ireland.  Interesting combo....

BTW, I'm quite bothered by the lack of desire you all express towards working with me.  [cartman]You can all go to hell, go to hell and die!![/cartman]  :lol:


----------



## Deltachange (Nov 17, 2009)

firecoins said:


> Royce and/or Royler Gracie.  Practise BJJ while not on calls.



Totally agree!!!!

I would like to work with any paramedic that is willing to teach, as I know my level of ignorance, and would like to rectify the situation as soon as possible.


----------



## TgerFoxMark (Nov 17, 2009)

hmm... to be a annoying person....    
Rabbit from Trauma, (for the 5 minutes till his liscense got pulled, to watch te reaction)
Some stunt/racecar driver, who is skilled enough to keep ahold of the road. (god i hate ice+new driver)


----------



## DigitalSoCal (Nov 17, 2009)

One more for Eliott Reid


----------



## firecoins (Nov 17, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Tina Fey and Amy Poehler. Non stop laugh fest, and they do say laughter is the best medicine!



smartest thing you ever said. YES AND...........

Oh wait.  You guys haven't taken classes at UCB theater. 

Del Close would be my partner.  If you don't know who he was, look him up.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 17, 2009)

wolfwyndd said:


> Drew Barrymore because her smile and personality would put the patient at ease.
> 
> That and I've had a crush on Drew Barrymore almost since I hit puberty.


There also would be plenty of coke a cola.  



Sasha said:


> Samuel L. Jackson. Hes a bad@ss!




Only if he acts like he did in Pulp Fiction.  Now lets get into character.


----------



## firecoins (Nov 17, 2009)

Actually Larry David would be my fav partner.  His social skills are just as good as mine.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 17, 2009)

*Who is the lead character on "Lie To Me"?*

"Where does it hurt?"
"Everywhere!".
"YOU LIE!".


----------



## bunkie (Nov 17, 2009)

An insanely hot ff/medic I met during my ed rotation. :blush:


----------



## Summit (Nov 17, 2009)

Oregon said:


> Zoey and Mal from Firefly...they looked awful spiffy in their space EMT outfitsB)
> Not exactly sure what use they'd be for the patients though.



hahahaha awesome


----------



## Summit (Nov 17, 2009)

tydek07 said:


> Doctor Cox and Doctor House lol
> 
> What a crew that would be hahaha



You must hate yourself.


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 17, 2009)

Two more of me; failing that, two rich, generous people who will buy my lunch every day.


----------



## bunkie (Nov 18, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> Two more of me; failing that, two rich, generous people who will buy my lunch every day.



But do you get to pick the place?


----------



## judoka5446 (Nov 18, 2009)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 18, 2009)

bunkie said:


> But do you get to pick the place?



Hmm...good point.  If they're buying me McDonald's every day, I really wouldn't come out ahead...


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 19, 2009)

Rabbit from Trauma... that guy is epic....

In all seriousness now... Probably Dr. House would be my #1.


----------



## Two-Speed (Nov 19, 2009)

Kim from 3rd Watch,  Roy or Johnny from Squad 51,  or  the blonde from 3rd Watch...Alex?


Some days, Dr. Kevorkian would make a nice partner though...


----------



## Two-Speed (Nov 19, 2009)

BLSBoy said:


> DustDevil and VenMedic.
> 
> On a FireMedic Rescue.
> 
> In Florida.  h34r:



I think I could bare to partner up with you AJ...

It's me,  Tiger by the way


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 21, 2009)

*How about the late Billy Mays? Woohoo!*

Or Bela Lugosi? (Watch the morphine count!).


----------



## Micro_87 (Nov 21, 2009)

Megan Fox..


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 21, 2009)

Micro_87 said:


> Megan Fox..




She has odd-looking thumbs. :unsure:


----------



## Micro_87 (Nov 21, 2009)

yes she does but her face and body make up for that i think.


----------



## nomofica (Nov 21, 2009)

That girl who is new to the volly dept... She's pretty freakin' cute. And single.h34r:


----------



## Hal9000 (Nov 21, 2009)

I would not wish to work with someone to which I was very sexually attracted, but that is just me.  I suppose that, if I had to pick a famous, pretty female, it would be Piper Perabo or Eva Green.  

Realistically, I would enjoy working with:
-Burt Rutan
-William F. Buckley, Jr.
-Ayn Rand
-Kenneth Minogue


----------



## bunkie (Nov 21, 2009)

Hal9000 said:


> She has odd-looking thumbs. :unsure:



Dude! High five! People look at me like I'm on crack when I say this.


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, one of my usual partners of course.......we work together well.


----------



## Shieldheart (Nov 25, 2009)

Tony Jaa.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Nov 25, 2009)

Easy question... but the answer will make me seem nerdy...

Two other worldly Medical Professionals:

Doctor Bones McCoy & Lieutenant Ezri Dax.  One gives you the good old "He's Dead Jim" and the other is one smokin' hot psychiatrist...


----------



## SPEARS-101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Dr. John Carter (ER) and Dr. Mark Greene (also ER).


----------



## RyanMidd (Nov 25, 2009)

I'd run a super-squad with Dr. Drew (Pinsky) for anything below the belt or above the neck, Dr. Oz for nutrition & fitness, Dr. House, who needs no explanation....And Dr. Phil, because every super-squad needs somebody to make fun of.


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 28, 2009)

*As I hinted earlier...John Coffey*




I know he's a convicted murdered and all that, but, DAMN!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 30, 2009)

mycrofft said:


> I know he's a convicted murdered and all that, but, DAMN!


Just his arrival on scene means no one gives you any :censored::censored::censored::censored: from that point on.


----------



## PhilipM3 (Dec 8, 2009)

KEVD18 said:


>



This. :beerchug:


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 9, 2009)

*Not again with the cheesecake?! please......*

Besides I was drunk and a lot younger then in nursing school.<_<


----------

